# When is it time for a new truck?



## hammerken (Sep 22, 2008)

*image vs cost*

I would keep current free truck if it's not a total eye sore. On long island ny image is important and I know from mother in law that a pair of khakis and polo shirt and work boots w/ covers when entering house means a lot. My current truck is a 1998 ford explorer duel use family and work, 130,000 miles and paid off. Any repairs I put into it is cheaper than a new "used" truck with a question mark? as to it's use and care. I have invested in a blackberry and use e-mails to answer questions and set up times for estimates, people seem to eat it up. Good Luck


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a 1991 Ford Ranger with 171,000 I paid $750.00 for it 3 years ago, as for repairs I have spent maybe $1,500 but the thing I like is it gets 25 mpg highway and 18 mpg city driving. Gas here is at $3.75 I can't see paying all that money for a work truck that is going to get beat up, I have carried 1,000 pounds of ripped out plaster in the bed of this truck and it keeps going. :thumbsup:
Good luck with your choice hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

> smeagol said:
> 
> 
> > 1987 ford



Smeagol I can't believe that old rattletrrap is still on the road your dad got that way back when I used to work for my father in law Don Kapsner Concrete, we used to do a lot of work with your Dad & Kelly how have things been for you guys.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I just got a 79 F250 with a utility cap with 6 built on ratchets on the rack, rebuilt 300 6cyl, 4 sp. Runs like a top (okay a ford). No way I would trash a nice truck the way I use them.


----------



## WoodShop (Feb 21, 2009)

If your truck hauls your equipment to and from the jobsite and is RELIABLE, then keep it around. I would just watch how much money you spend on repairs. I had a 04 Ranger that grew my company tremendously but I outgrew it and it began to give me trouble pulling my trailer. About that time, I took advantage of the auto industry needing to sell vehicles and negotiated a great new buy. Now my 08 Ram Cummins is not only a great work force but it is great to drive, becuase you know you still have to drive your work truck every day. Kinda like the old clunker 'paint' shoes that you wear because they are gonna get dirty but your feet hurt after wearing them all day. Now I buy a brand new pair of work boots just to get paint on them. 
Oh and by the way, diesel is $1.79 here, the same price for regualar unleaded. I dono if that persuades anyone.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

I always traded up every 2 -3 yrs, tax purposes worked out well, now with all the fee's and tax's in my state and more to come..........we shall see. I have a 2007 Silverado with 54,000 miles right now, doors never closed right.........

Tough call, but I always consult with my accountant for tax purposes on any business purchase.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Mitchell Const. said:


> Smeagol I can't believe that old rattletrrap is still on the road your dad got that way back when I used to work for my father in law Don Kapsner Concrete, we used to do a lot of work with your Dad & Kelly how have things been for you guys.


Nice to hear things are going well for you. We are slow, we did mostly storm damage last year. Now we are tearing off a barn that is getting steel. Not much on the horizon. I have not seen you since you were wrenching at J+Ds. I saw your old co-worker eric at one of brock larson's events in brainerd. See ya osse


----------



## aaron63 (Feb 12, 2009)

Don'tbuy the 5.4 litre v8. Mine blew a spark plug clean out of the head. This engine is notorious for this. Google blown out spark plug and you'll come up with Ford's 5.4litre v8.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Never, but it's always time for another old one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

smeagol said:


> Nice to hear things are going well for you. We are slow, we did mostly storm damage last year. Now we are tearing off a barn that is getting steel. Not much on the horizon. I have not seen you since you were wrenching at J+Ds. I saw your old co-worker eric at one of brock larson's events in brainerd. See ya osse[/quote
> 
> Hey Osse did you get a new truck I'm pretty sure I saw you driving a shiny new white ford with a 6.0 diesel in it:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

aaron63 said:


> Don'tbuy the 5.4 litre v8. Mine blew a spark plug clean out of the head. This engine is notorious for this. Google blown out spark plug and you'll come up with Ford's 5.4litre v8.


 That just happened to a coworker of mine 2 weeks ago. 80,000 miles on the truck. Rumor has it that this is about when it becomes more common.


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

105,000 miles on the wifes expedition no problems yet, knock on wood
While it is common for the 5.4 to do that, if you change the plugs @ 50 or 60 thousand it is less likely to happen. I know of several people that have 200k plus on their 5.4 with no problems.

Same situation with fords 6.0 diesel. Google diesel engine failures & it will pop up but I have one & I wouldn't trade it for anything it pulls like a freight train:thumbup:


----------

